# Yogurt not so Yogurty...



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I used raw cow milk and followed the yogurt recipe on http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm 
I do not know what i did wrong but it is still liquid after the 3 hour incubation. the water temp after removing the jars in the cooler was at 102F degrees.
I used Dannon natural yogurt and the rest is all methods from the above page. 

Where could I have gone wrong?
Can i correct the problem to not waste what i have?
Thank you ahead.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I didn't click your link - but three hours does not sound like enough time -- go longer - like maybe 6-10.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Overnight incubation works for me.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I have already drained the water... Should i heat it back up and let it sit in the new water? I have had the jars on the counter since removing them over an hour ago.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah, I would go ahead and try that. And I concer, 3 hours has never been long enough for me. I incubate for 8 to 10 hours, no matter what the directions say.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get an ice chest and a heating pad. Set pad on low. Put jars of cultured milk in the ice chest with the heating pad. Put on the lid. Wait 8 hours.  

OR.... if you have a dehydrator with a temp setting, put the jars of cultured milk (with lids on them) in the dehydrator set on 115. Wait 8 hours. :baby04: 

OR.... if you are in South Texas in August, just put them on the back porch.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The only one Rose didnt mention was this one, I often put the jars in my gas oven with the pilot light only on. Does a good job, I usually incubate 6-8 hours.
My last batch turned out sorta runny, but I think my starter was old. Sometimes it just happens. You can warm up the liquidy yogurt and put in some new starter and try incubating again. Or, I have just been using mine for my baking. So, no reason to waste it if it doesnt turn out.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you. I do not have the hard sided medium cooler- only large ones. I used a soft sided "thermos" cooler and just put the water back in at 128F degrees.I will check on it before bedtime.
I felt like a complete failure since yogurt is suppose to the easiest....
Thank you for all the responses.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, Luna, the milk, yogurt, cheese thing is quite an adventure. I have had some interesting experiments.

It's all *not* as easy as one would think.

Keep trying.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

It worked! I have successfully made yogurt! I just peeked in the cooler and it is solid looking. Thank you for your help. If i had not come on here to ask for help, i would have gave the liquid to the animals- unknowingly that the time listed on the site must be wrong. I am taking notes on my adventures in the yogurt/cheesemaking to prevent future slip ups.
Thank you again!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely take notes. I got a ring binder and made it my "Yogurt, Cheese, Kefir" notebook. Made a cute cover page and everything.

If you haven't looked into the kits from cheesemaking.com, you might want to start there. I have their instructions and recipes in my notebook, too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I emailed the author of the aforementioned website and got this reply...

"Follow my directions, with special note on incubating at 50 C, then let me know...  "


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

remember it will continue to set after you take it out as it cools down...

3 hrs is always enough for me, any longer and i get whey on top.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I just use a quart mason jar, put it on the top of my hotwater heater, put a towel over it and in 24 hours it's done. Goatmilk yogurt of course is thinner, but even raw cow milk isn't the thick custard (that has been thickened with gargum and gelatain) that you find in the stores. It's still yummy and like my kefir, I prefer it in my smoothies. Vicki


----------

